
Anti-Feminist Frequency pamphlets appear on poles around E3 convention - evo_9
http://www.polygon.com/e3-2015/2015/6/18/8806411/anti-feminist-frequency-pamphlets-appear-on-poles-around-e3-convention
======
paulhauggis
The Gamergate supports are just as bad as the people they are against. I just
wish it was actually about equality rather than a thinly veiled attempt to
give one group of people power over another.

For example, here is the latest post from Brianna Wu, the most vocal advocate
of women's rights in the gamer community:

"Let’s speak plainly. ALL WHITE PEOPLE need ask how they’re contributing to a
system that marginalizes, imprisons and murders black people."

-Equality is about not treating an entire group of people through the same stereotypes and pejoratives, but this is exactly what she does. If it's not white males, it's another group that doesn't agree with her.

Her company is aimed at creating video games only for women and she proudly
only employs women. This is hardly equal, fair, or non-sexist.

I would like true equality: hired on the basis of your talent and merit rather
than the color of your skin or your gender.

~~~
patrickg_zill
Was Brianna born a woman?

~~~
tsotha
Nope.

------
bahador
It's pretty ironic that games are supposed to be fun, but somehow people are
missing that point and are instead spending their time doing this.

~~~
gharial
They're trying to prevent the "evil feminists" from ruining the fun by doing
it themselves.

------
M8
They think they are trolls, but all they are doing is feeding another troll.

